# Who has ridden the Copper Triangle



## palmerlaker

I would like to sign up for the Davis Phinny ride, The Copper Triangle in Aug. Just wondering if anyone out there has done it? Was it well supported, how were the climbs, downhills and would you do it again. Any info would be great..Thanks Palmer

2012 Colorado Cyclist COPPER TRIANGLE ::: August 4, 2012 ::: Alpine Cycling Classic ::: Copper Mountain, Colorado


----------



## Stockli Boy

Never done the official ride, but it's a great loop we do annually. Typically, we ride it counter-clockwise, starting in Minturn or East Vail. It's pretty easy to self-support since the gas station at Leadville has Honey Stingers, Clif bars, and Mexican Cokes. So, it can be done with a couple of convenience store stops, it's a fair bet the aid stations will do you right.

The roads are in fair condition, Colorado chip-and-seal. On the lower pitches of the north side of Fremont there are some potholes, but you'll be climbing that. A big section from Tennessee to Leadville was repaved about 2 years ago. If your timing is good, you'll have an afternoon tailwind from Vail to the pass; this is very welcome along the golf course. Cars are generally not too bad, the locals are accustomed to seeing cyclists.

The only issue you will really have to plan for is the altitude: start hydrating 2 weeks before the event if you're coming up from under 4,000'. Also, make sure you bring a shell or sleeves for the descents. Even in August, temps on the passes can be in the low 40s, and snow is not unheard of. 30-40 degree temperature swings between the valleys and passes are common.


----------



## pdh777

Very well supported.

3 good climbs.

At about the 60 mile mark therre is a smaller (1/2 mile) but steep climb on the bike trail they route you to - it is a tuffy. This is followed up by another short steep one less than a mile later. Once you get past these two it is pretty smooth sailing.

Overall a good ride.


----------



## godot

This is one of my favorite rides, either supported or unsupported. Rest stops are fine, and well spaced.

The road up Fremont has sections that aren't great, but if you pay attention you'll be fine.
The descent into Leadville has a nice shoulder and the road is in good shape
If you want to take a detour, there's a great coffee shop on Main St in Leadville
The descent from Tennessee to the base of Battle Mtn is a blast.
Minturn to the top of Vail is not easy.
Take it easy on the bike path heading back to Copper there will be uphill traffic.

If you've never done this route, you should give it a try. As Stockli said, if the the rest stops aren't enough, there are convenience stores along the route. 

Take it easy, enjoy the scenery.


----------



## rcharrette

*I've done it*

Did it 2 years ago and loved it. Very well supported as others said and the ride itself was great (scenery, climbs and descents!). The year I did it it snowed (just a dusting) the night before and it was a chilly start to say the least! Of course it did warm up nicely as the day progressed but bring warm cloths for the start.
Your gonna love it, have fun


----------



## Samadhi

pdh777 said:


> Very well supported.
> 
> 3 good climbs.
> 
> At about the 60 mile mark therre is a smaller (1/2 mile) but steep climb on the bike trail they route you to - it is a tuffy. This is followed up by another short steep one less than a mile later. Once you get past these two it is pretty smooth sailing.
> 
> Overall a good ride.


This sounds like an excellent ride. I've been looking for an event at altitude I could participate in later this summer or fall and this might be the ticket!

@pdh777: when you say that climb @ 60 mi is a "tuffy", just what does that mean? I get that it's hard but just how hard is that? Do you know what the grade is?

Thanx


----------



## Pablo

I've never done the organized ride and don't really see a reason to because, as others have stated, there are plenty of places to refuel along the way.


----------



## arkitect

Samadhi said:


> This sounds like an excellent ride. I've been looking for an event at altitude I could participate in later this summer or fall and this might be the ticket!
> 
> @pdh777: when you say that climb @ 60 mi is a "tuffy", just what does that mean? I get that it's hard but just how hard is that? Do you know what the grade is?
> 
> Thanx


Coming up Vail Pass from the West is steeper than from the East. Hitting it 60 miles into the ride is a bit painful but not all that bad. The first half is part of the Vail Time Trial they rode last year in the USA Pro Cycling Challenge. 

Here is a link to a course profile, courtesy of the Triple Bypass Bike Ride. Vail Pass is the first pass on the Sunday ride.

http://www.teamevergreen.org/sites/default/files/TripleBypass(Avon-BergenPark) 2011_0.pdf

It is a great ride, come on out and experience it, I have ridden Copper Triangle twice and will probably do it again this year.


----------



## eggdog

*Copper Triangle*

Good fun ride..Here are some stats for elevation etc


----------



## pdh777

The section I am referring to is part of the climb up Vail pass. My guess (did not have an altimeter at the time) would be 15% grade at least - many were walking the first section or both.


----------



## godot

pdh777 said:


> The section I am referring to is part of the climb up Vail pass. My guess (did not have an altimeter at the time) would be 15% grade at least - many were walking the first section or both.


There's only one steep section of Vail Pass that I recall. Turn off the old road onto the bike path. Go under the interstate, take a hard left turn into a short but steep hill. Is this the stretch you're talking about?

I'm more familiar with this section heading west, so I could be forgetting something.


----------



## Stockli Boy

Yes, Vail Pass eastbound is not that bad. The Wall (cross under I-70, hard left, then climb for about 200') hurts, but it's not that bad. Most of the ride is the old highway, and I doubt it gets more than 5-10% . the steep part is here: Vail Pass (steepest portion after. It's steep, but manageable.


----------



## frntrngcactus

*Ct*

I rode the CT a few years ago and thought it was awesome. I left real early and froze my tail off...if you leave early bring your warm clothes otherwise you will freeze on the descents. THe refill stations were great....better than the triple refill stations....they are spaced well enough and offer plenty of opportunities to refill. The climb up Fremont Pass is dangerous with the working mine on top but on the day of the ride you will be supported by police cars,etc making the climb less sketchy. If you ride up Vail Pass from West to East there is one small section (the one everyone has been writing about) that is 16-18% but it is only 200 or 300 yards not too bad. The ride is great, enjoy.


----------



## Hobari

The steep part on Vail Pass after going under the highway (the "Wall") is very short. Stand and climb for a bit and its over before you know it. Lots of moderately fit folk do this ride. In fact, for that reason I think I prefer it over the triple bypass because the vibe is a little less demented and the riders understand the meaning of the word "recreational" in the context of "rider". Here's my stats from last year's ride. No, my heart rate did not actually reach 238 bpm, but yes, it was actually 38 degrees on the way up Freemont Pass. As others said, dress warmly.



Summary
Distance:	69.37 mi
Time:	6:23:28
Avg Speed:	10.9 mph
Elevation Gain:	6,940 ft
Calories:	3,048 C
Avg Temperature:	65.8 °F
Details
Timing
Time:	6:23:28
Moving Time:	5:30:13
Elapsed Time:	7:28:02
Avg Speed:	10.9 mph
Avg Moving Speed:	12.6 mph
Max Speed:	39.7 mph
SpeedPace
Elevation
Elevation Gain:	6,940 ft
Elevation Loss:	6,937 ft
MinElevation:	7,710 ft
MaxElevation:	11,337 ft
Heart Rate
Avg HR:	99 bpm
Max HR:	238 bpm
Zones% of Maxbpm
Cadence
Avg Bike Cadence:	67 rpm
Max Bike Cadence:	112 rpm
Temperature
Avg Temperature:	65.8 °F
Min Temperature:	33.8 °F
Max Temperature:	95.0 °F


----------



## 8Ring

My wife and I rode the 2011 Copper Trianagle which was a very well-organized ride. What the others have said about the climbs is accurate. The climbs were challenging but rewarding for me. We started at the end of the road in East Vail at about 6;10 am. This avoided the tired crowds trudging up the west isde of Vail Pass during the heat in the middle of the day. 

The only nervous moment was when a marmot started to run out in front of me while I was descending from Tennessee Pass at 40 mph. Fortunately he made an abrupt U-turn when he was about 25 feet in front of me. The riders behind me later said they thought I was about to buy it for sure. 

Enjoy the ride this year.

Chris


----------

